# Should I trust this dealer?



## rashuno (Mar 5, 2012)

So I just purchased a Blizzard 680lt for my Dakota to do my driveway this winter. When I got to the dealer to pick up my truck, the tech demo'd the plow for me. Keep in mind I have never operated or have no experience with plows so I needed their input.

He showed me how to raise and turn the plow left/right pretty simple. But when he lowered the plow it dropped uncontrollably hard. He told me the reason it dropped so hard was to chop ice? I've seen other plows on youtube videos and other trucks and they dropped slowly/controlled.. 

Then he didn't have the power hitch arm connected correctly (which I did not know) so on my way home I bottomed out multiple times. 

I asked him how fast can I drive with the plow since I live 45 minutes away. He said as fast you feel comfortable.. Well needless to say my truck started to overheat and I had to stop and pick up antifreeze took me 3 hours to get home. He didn't mention any of these things? so I'm pretty weary about using these guys for service down the road? 

Maybe I should have done more homework on using/purchasing a Plow?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like it isn't adjusted properly. If you were overheating, try lowering the plow a little to let more air into the grille. Also check your fan clutch, it sounds like it needs replaced. Easy test, with the engine off grab the fan and give it a spin with your hand. If it spins freely then go to your favorite parts store and get a new heavy duty fan clutch. As far as service maybe give them another chance. You may have just gotten a tech that is either unqualified or just too lazy to do proper adjustments.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a plow on off and on all year and drive 50/100 miles at a time. I see thirty and forty degree differences traveling with my blades angled to one side and if I have it straight and raised a high a possible. Lowering the blade when it is straight is only good for about half that. 

Have you talked to the dealership about your issues? 

They certainly should welcome knowing of your issues with mounting so they can deal with the problem and could get you a little extra service in the future.

It is unfortunate that you had the overheating problems but it is not really the installing dealer's place to examine your vehicle's mechanical condition. I agree there is benefit for the dealer to discuss/advise you on load capacity enhancements, cooling add-ons, electrical supply improvements, warning lights and deflectors, they add to the bill.

Not all service shops see instruction as a part of their product, in fact the lower the price the less service is factored in, after a certain level the base plow cost everybody the same amount, the less money you pay the less service they can afford to supply.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Chopping ice....LOL 

As far as overheating, just raise the blade a little off the ground and you should be all set. You don't need it all the way up in the air when driving. If it hits the ground a little on a big hill either raise it up before you get there or just dont worry about it. Depending on the size of the dealership, you may be dealing with a completely different set of people for service than you did for sales so don't be too timid to go to them if you have a problem. Be assertive but not arrogant.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

never trust a dealer, their job is only to convince you to buy the car or truck at the highest price period


----------



## rashuno (Mar 5, 2012)

mcwlandscaping;1501072 said:


> Chopping ice....LOL
> 
> As far as overheating, just raise the blade a little off the ground and you should be all set. You don't need it all the way up in the air when driving. If it hits the ground a little on a big hill either raise it up before you get there or just dont worry about it. Depending on the size of the dealership, you may be dealing with a completely different set of people for service than you did for sales so don't be too timid to go to them if you have a problem. Be assertive but not arrogant.


That's what I was thinking?? lo l:laughing:

I'll talk to them about their customer service. So far however after looking at the frame it seems to be mounted well. I'll try keeping the plow lower and see if it helps. I wont' be driving far now anyways since the plow is home!

thanks for the input.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

juspayme;1501123 said:


> never trust a dealer, their job is only to convince you to buy the car or truck at the highest price period


Did you even read the original post? I am guessing not based on your response.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

You will like the 680, although the 720 would cover the front a little better on your dakota.
A lot of the advice on here is correct, lower the blade to just a few inches off the ground to allow air flow into your radiator. You may also have a weak fan clutch causing it to heat up also. As far as bottoming out, the arm that pulls the plow on to the truck is quite a bit lower than the actual A-arm on the plow and chances are thats where you were bottoming out. I had to crank up the torsion bars on my Jimmy when I had a blizzard plow. That helped but it wasn't until I installed Timbrens and 31X10.50 tires that I stopped bottoming out completely. 
As for the dealer, I think if you explained to them you have never operated a plow, they could have gone into a little more detail for you.
Also, there is an adjustment knob on the valve assembly that can slow the speed of the drop. I always adjusted mine to drop with out banging on the ground. You should be able to look at the owners manual to figure out how to adjust it.


----------

